# SEC bad???



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

tw1234 said:


> I have a friend who called and said she was having problems in her home. I am in the industrial field and do not do many house calls any more. I get to her home and she has 150 amp service checked both legs in panel and i had 122v and 119v. Then she cut on her microwave an I had 132v and 100v(cut off microwave) 122v and 119v, then she cut on her vacuum in the living room 132v and 100v. She does have a ground rod at meter base. Would I be correct in saying that her Neutral in the SEC is probably bad? Thanks



Definitely sounds like a neutral problem to me.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

tw1234 said:


> I have a friend who called and said she was having problems in her home. I am in the industrial field and do not do many house calls any more. I get to her home and she has 150 amp service checked both legs in panel and i had 122v and 119v. Then she cut on her microwave an I had 132v and 100v(cut off microwave) 122v and 119v, then she cut on her vacuum in the living room 132v and 100v. She does have a ground rod at meter base. Would I be correct in saying that her Neutral in the SEC is probably bad? Thanks


Check all the connections including the meter socket.


----------



## tw1234 (Aug 15, 2013)

The meter checks out good. Thanks


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Do they have neutral wires in industrial electrical projects?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't just check the neutral for being tight. Actually remove it from the lug and check for corrosion, broken wires, and rust on the lug. Its definitely a neutral problem just need to start narrowing it down


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Magnettica said:


> Do they have neutral wires in industrial electrical projects?


A lot of HVAC guys do not know the difference between a ground, and a neutral. I just had a run-in with an HVAC guy, that didn't ground the unit to the disconnect. He eventually put a green wire in the seal tight.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

make sure both legs are hot (you could have lost a phase and be seeing backfeed, unless maybe you already checked that when you yanked the meter)


----------

